# Ford 7600 FWD



## eastcan1 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a 1981 Ford 7600 FWD that I bought without the front planetary gears(removed by previous owner due to damage I assume). It has a ZF off-set front housing. Would like to know what other manufacturers and models would have the same gears, finding these is not easy. Would like to confirm what the correct tire sizes are for this tractor to make sure that when gears are replaced I don't have issue with ratios. Currently rear 16.9x38, front 14.9x24.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy eastcan1,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Attached are 7600 FWD parts diagrams from the Messick's Farm Equipment Parts department. If you can determine the part numbers you need from these diagrams, we can do a search for them. Also check with Messick's parts department to see if they can help (1-877-260-3528). If they have the part you need, there will be a price posted. If they say "call" they may an alternative. I suspect the cost will be substantial.

I checked with the Tractorhouse.com "dismantled machines" section. They have 21ea. 7600's listed in salvage. I have no idea if any are FWD. You'll have to call each of them if necessary.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Try Abilene Machine Ag Replacement Parts, Abilene, Texas . They advertise the following:

"Mechanical Front Wheel Drive Parts for Ford New Holland® Tractors. Used tractor parts, along with additional new and remanufactured products not sold online, are available by calling toll-free 1-800-255-0337."

They might be able to help you out with the sun and planetary gears you are looking for. 

Good Luck


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

eastcan1,

In looking at partsprint(5).pdf attachment to my original post:

Item #22 sun gear, P/N ZP1927654
Item #32 planetary gear, P/N ZP1927655 

Please advise if the above is incorrect.


----------

